# MTL rebuildable SSL coil advise



## Brommer (15/5/21)

Hi guys/gals, 

I've recently been vaping a lot more on my MTL's (Bskr v2 mini, Exporomizer v4, MD, Gata)
When it comes to coils, I have realised there are a lot less options than with DL or R-DL vaping.

In my research I have seen a lot of recommendations for SS316L 26 gauge, 5/6 wraps. My question is, what are the basics in using this. eg wattage, coiling, spaced (yes/no), dry burning (yes/no)

Another question is with regards to temperature control. I have no idea how to use this.

Any guidance would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/21)

Brommer said:


> Hi guys/gals,
> 
> I've recently been vaping a lot more on my MTL's (Bskr v2 mini, Exporomizer v4, MD, Gata)
> When it comes to coils, I have realised there are a lot less options than with DL or R-DL vaping.
> ...



Hi. Simple coils work best for me in SS. I have used a few different gauges. 24-26-28-30-32. It doesn't matter much, but keep resistance around 2-3 ohm. I liked a 2.5 I∅ coil and I got the best results for my style with about the 5-6wraps you mentioned. 
On MTL/Rdl I would just add more wraps for a higher resistance. Hope it helps. You would have to tweak to your preference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/21)

Brommer said:


> temperature control



what mod are you using?

temp control is lekker when you get it right!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (15/5/21)

Paul33 said:


> what mod are you using?
> 
> temp control is lekker when you get it right!



I would say he should just set to a temperature and play around with it.
On some mods you set a wattage and a corresponding temperature would automatically load. 
Either way works. What say you @Paul33

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer (15/5/21)

Paul33 said:


> what mod are you using?
> 
> temp control is lekker when you get it right!


Yeah I have a Mirage DNA75C with replay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer (15/5/21)

Another question, how is the flavor when using SS wire? I have been using the Vandy Vape superfine claptons, 30 gauge and they're ok.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/21)

Brommer said:


> Yeah I have a Mirage DNA75C with replay.


I haven’t played with replay at all but like @Resistance says you need to play around. 

I like a cooler Vape so usually set the temp around 300F and then fiddle with the watts to see how fast I want it to ramp to that temp. Just remember to lock your resistance at room temp and you’ll be lekker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/5/21)

Brommer said:


> Another question, how is the flavor when using SS wire? I have been using the Vandy Vape superfine claptons, 30 gauge and they're ok.


I always liked the flavour off SS more than anything else. Simple coils works a charm as well. On a DNA chip it's not that hard to get a nice vape. Set the temperature and adjust from there. I haven't used replay so I can't comment but, on a normal black and white DNA it's very easy to get TC working for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/21)

Replay is TC made easy... If you use a wire type that can do TC and you have set the specific profile on ESCRIBE with the wire type and including the replay option, you take a couple of hits until you find the flavor and performance you like, click the SAVE PUFF option and it will change to PLAYING... from there the mod will "replay" that last hit you did and the performance and temperature will cut down when you start to run low on juice in the coil. Top up juice, and off you go again.

Chat to @charln about SS/Hybrid coils for Temp control, he'll be able to either point you in the right direction or supply you with exactly what you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (16/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Replay is TC made easy... If you use a wire type that can do TC and you have set the specific profile on ESCRIBE with the wire type and including the replay option, you take a couple of hits until you find the flavor and performance you like, click the SAVE PUFF option and it will change to PLAYING... from there the mod will "replay" that last hit you did and the performance and temperature will cut down when you start to run low on juice in the coil. Top up juice, and off you go again.
> 
> Chat to @charln about SS/Hybrid coils for Temp control, he'll be able to either point you in the right direction or supply you with exactly what you want.


Replay is the dogs bollocks!!!!!!! My most recent DNA devices have had all the profiles already setup and Replay enabled so no need even to go into Escribe just set straight out the box although your advice will need following for the Mirage, another shout out for having a chat with @charln regarding his Hybrid coils which work perfectly with Replay due to also being the dogs bollocks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer (17/5/21)

Thanks a lot for the advice guys! I ordered the Pioneer last night and some 26g SS. As soon as the wire arrive, I will give @charln a shout.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer (18/5/21)

UPDATE: I arrived late at home tonight, the Pioneer waiting patiently... I quickly wicked it up but have a lot of spit-back. I think the cotton is too thin.
Will give it another go in the morning. 

Haastige Hond, Verbrand Sy Mond.... letterlik!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC (19/5/21)

Persist and tinker with TC and yee shall be rewarded greatly!! TC is a stress free, cloudy and flavourful vape on every single draw (when you build for it and have the suitable settings). I'm a strictly TC only vaper! Wattage mode is just for dry burning coils (don't glow em).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer (19/5/21)

TonySC said:


> Persist and tinker with TC and yee shall be rewarded greatly!! TC is a stress free, cloudy and flavourful vape on every single draw (when you build for it and have the suitable settings). I'm a strictly TC only vaper! Wattage mode is just for dry burning coils (don't glow em).



Thanks Tony, yeah I have the supplied fine clapton in there at the moment. I have read previously that a SS coil shouldn't be dry burnt like a N80 type coil. Really anxious to get the TC going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

